# Whips for British Dressage?



## kit279 (25 February 2009)

Are you allowed to use a short whip or crop in a British Dressage test or does it have to be a long schooling whip?  

I find my chestnut is a bit nervous of the long whip (probably stemming from his polo days when his bottom was a bit belaboured by a long whip) and yet I do need a whip of some kind to keep him attentive.  Can anyone suggest a sort of intermediate length whip?!


----------



## Stroppy Mare (25 February 2009)

Yes you are, but its supposed to be discreet, hence mainly seeing long whips but if your horse doesnt like them and is stressed by you carrying one, id just take a short one.

The only time whips arent allowed is for regional/national finals when only spurs are.


----------



## horseywelsh (25 February 2009)

if your horse goes best with the short whip then i would def use that as opposed to long one


----------



## IncaCola (25 February 2009)

I had the similar problem with a youngster doing one of his first tests a couple of years ago. I checked with the steward before I went into a BD test that a short whip was ok. However at the end of my test the judge got out and in a very aggressive tone said that a short whip was not allowed and my entry would be changed to HC. This didn't bother me considering his antics in the arena, although her anger at this supposidly terrible mistake did unerve me a bit! She also wouldn't listen when I said the organisers had allowed it! She was a bit of a dragon though!!! However moral is i would check at the competition and preferably with the judge before you go in. Seems very silly when your allowed a long whip! A compromise I suppose would be to buy the shortest dressage style whip you can find.


----------



## Stroppy Mare (25 February 2009)

Rule from the BD rule book - 

48. Whips
It is permitted to carry a whip in all National Classes except Area Festivals, all Championship classes
or at the request of the Selectors. A whip may not be carried by a competitor riding any FEI Pony, Junior
or Young Rider test. Whips are permitted in all 4 year old classes, including Championships. A whip may
always be carried by ladies riding side saddle, but at no time may more than one whip be carried during
a test or warming up.
A whip must not be used in a way or be of a length that disturbs other riders and may not be picked
up if dropped during a test.
When saluting, Competitors must take the reins and whip, if carried, in one hand. The free hand should
be lowered to the riders side and the rider should nod the head. (see rule 80)
Excessive use of the whip at any time while at an Affiliated competition is forbidden, and it should never
be used or carried in a manner which affects other horses.


----------



## IncaCola (25 February 2009)

Thanks for that clarification. The angry judge said that only dressage whips rather than jumping were allowed although from that she was wrong as the rule smake no distinction betwen the two. Perhaps I should have complained more but then would have remained in her bad books for ever! In future I would atleast carry a whip which looked more like a dressage whip than a jumping even if it is as short as obviously not all judges know the rules even though they can act all knowing!


----------

